# Mental Health Parity Act



## Lisa Bledsoe (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi Everybody - wondering if there is anyone out there that has heard of this act that goes into law 1/1/09.  From what little I have read, and quite frankly have heard nothing about it, it doesn't seem to me that it will make as huge an impact on the insurance carriers as the writers of the act intended.  Still looks like we will have to jump through hoops for patients to simply get antidepressants and anti-anxiety meds, or treatment for ADD and ADHD.  Anyone else have any thoughts?


----------

